
The Next-Generation Amiga That Never Materialized Just Went Up for Pre-Order - erickhill
https://www.forbes.com/sites/marcochiappetta/2019/10/22/the-next-generation-amiga-that-never-materialized-just-went-up-for-pre-order/#1b342c8950de
======
djsumdog
If you like this kind of stuff, The 8bit Guy on Youtube does a lot of videos
on restoring old hardware and building some of these newer kits for running
old processors and operating systems. A lot of cities have vintage computing
expos too with both old hardware and people trying to crowdfund/groupbuy
custom 8 and 16 bit hardware kits.

